# NatGeo's Fishtank Kings - anyone seen this?



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

Just watched a couple of episodes on youtube...
Anyone actually like this show? The guys really annoy me :/

the tanks are kind of impressive though...


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

most of their tanks are impressive because they have unlimited budgets...lets see what they could come up with if they had a $1,000.00 budget!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Some of the tanks seen on their show are only set up to be on television, then they are dismantled and removed. I had a friend go to Las Vegas and ask to see one of the tanks and that was what they were told. I hate the "instant tank" lesson they are teaching viewers because people who don't know better think they can set up a tank and throw in fish like they see on tv right away.


----------



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

One of the main things that gets to me is that they are constantly going and catching wild fish... Doesn't sit right with me. That and no mention of any sort of maintenance or proper cycling that will need to be done... If they actually educated in those side-interview clips instead of just complaining about their co-workers or whatever it would be a really good show...


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

It's a show for Americans by Americans, so good and bad depending on what you enjoy on TV.


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

We enjoy Fish Tank Kings leaps and bounds above Tanked (Animal Planet?). Perhaps people are confusing the two? One makes an attempt to educate with respect to ecology and life history of whatever they're handling, the other is mostly about loud obnoxious people from Boston. I get a real kick out of Francis when he starts needing out over something on camera.


----------



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

Maybe I'll check out Tanked... Fish Tank Kings seems like the ppl are trying too hard to be "dramatic" sometimes


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

...Reality TV just isn't very real.


----------

